

Grained.org - Online grained gradient image generator - ronreiter
http://www.grained.org

======
IvoDankolov
The design of the site is quite good, but the mouse events on the canvas to
control the shape of the gradient don't seem to work at all under Opera (it's
fine under Chrome).

As a suggestion, gradients with more than 2 colors (a Photoshop style adding
intermediate colors on a line or something similar) would be a useful feature
to add.

~~~
ronreiter
Thanks for the heads up. I'll fix it. The color stop feature is actually
pretty easy to add, it's only a question of where to put the color selector
now...

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Maybe you could do it like this guys: (<http://gradients.glrzad.com/>) (you
click the plus button to add a new color)

~~~
ronreiter
Awesome, looks good and usable. Will do.

------
lazugod
Mm, it seems to require high noise levels to not look visibly stripey. Is it
actually dithering the colors, or just overlaying noise on top of it?

~~~
ronreiter
It uses the canvas gradient to create it, and then atop of that it dithers the
colors using pixel manipulation. AFAIK there are no dithering techniques in
the gradient creation itself, only the grain I add manually after creating the
gradient.

~~~
ronreiter
And it's just noise I'm adding, I don't dither the colors.

------
wgx
Feedback: I'd like to be able to alter the RGB values by entering into the
input field, rather than 'press and guess' on the colour picker.

~~~
ronreiter
Yea, that was a bug. Fixed now.

------
pork
Haha! This is the sort of stuff we should see more often on HN. I'd just like
to say that I love the tagline -- "because CSS gradients are just not there
yet". Just imagine the poor sods who wrote the gradient renderer in the
popular browsers. To me, the gradients generated by the site _do_ look really
good, and if these are beyond CSS3, then CSS3 should be expanded.

------
lobster_johnson
Cool, but why is there no setting to change the length/radius of the gradient?
The "radius" slider only changes the contrast (but curiously only in radial
mode), not the size.

Bug report: The color up/down thingies become stuck so that any mouse movement
will change the value. (Chrome 15 on Lion.)

------
51Cards
Working beautifully on Windows Chrome 14.0.835.163 Very nicely done!

------
rvenugopal
Ron. Pretty awesome. Just playing with it on Chrome and am pleased with the
effects. Adding more than one gradient would be a useful feature as others
have noted. Keep up the good work

~~~
ronreiter
Thanks man

------
mgkimsal
On a positive note, no issues on OSX 10.6.7 with FF 6.0.2 :)

------
natch
Crashed Safari (complete sudden browser disappearance, followed by crash
dialog message) on fully updated OS X Lion.

~~~
fceccon
Crash WebKit r96455 when clicking 'Get Image'

~~~
ronreiter
Yea, it's very CPU intensive. I'll rewrite the grain algorithm so it'll be
faster.

------
wladimir
Reminds me a bit of the Javascript "text color gradient" generators of the
90's. But much cooler. Nice toy :)

------
riffraff
Uncaught TypeError: Object [object HTMLCanvasElement] has no method
'relMouseCoords'

on chrome 14 OSX 10.6

~~~
ronreiter
Hey riffraff, could you please email me at ron.reiter@gmail.com with the log?
Thanks.

~~~
riffraff
I will, but mind you there isn't much in the console

------
aaronblohowiak
Your height truncates, it does not actually alter the distance of the gradient
(chrome canary, osx)

~~~
ronreiter
You'll have to recreate the gradient once you resize.

------
ronreiter
Fixed a few issues, now works on Opera as well.

------
VMG
locks up my chrome 14.0.835.186 on arch

~~~
wgx
Also: unusably slow on Chrome 13 for OSX lion.

~~~
ch0wn
Serious question: Why are you still using Chrome 13? Did you prevent it from
updating on purpose?

~~~
wgx
Yep, I don't allow the google background processes which run the updater.

